# IBS-A and missing a lot of work



## ESB73 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,This is my first posting here so please bear with me. I was diagnosed with IBS-A about a month ago, it's been going on since April but I didn't think much of it since it was some diarrhea once or twice a week. Then it got to the point where I started going multiple times a day and I've had a few "accidents" in the time period following. I've been to the GI doctor, got both ends scoped (what fun. He found an ulcer but nothing wrong with my colon/intestines so he surmised that it was IBS. The problem is that the medicine he gave me for the ulcer aggravates the IBS symptoms therefore I've missed about 3 weeks of work due to it. I have an FMLA filed for my work but they say since I missed so much time they want me out on a full LOA and asked me to contact my short term disability carrier. I saw my GI doctor again today and he said as far as he's concerned there's no reason I shouldn't be able to work and wouldn't fill out my disability papers (that's fine, I'm not looking to get paid for being sick, just need the time off to get it under control). I'm skeptical about the doctor as he works for the same health system that I do and am wondering if he's looking out for my best interest or the companies. I do have issues with anxiety and panic disorder (I take Xanax for that) but that's been going on for years but he's telling me that is the reason I'm having so many issues and that I should see my therapist for the disability papers. I don't know what to do, I'm afraid I'm going to lose my job as most days I'm afraid to leave the house for fear of an embarrassing moment (in which case I'd quit due to embarrassment). Does anyone have any advice or has anyone gone through the same thing? I'm desperate to get this under control as my whole life has been turned upside down, not to mention all the money I'm spending on remedies that don't seem to work. My IBS alternates between constipation and diarrhea but horrible cramps are always there. Please, any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance for and assistance!!!Regards,Eric


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric are you having D from the ulcer med?? Or what exactly is your worst symptom?If it is D and it is coming from the ulcer med... use imodium. I would suggest the tabs so you can break them in half or quarters and try taking WITH meals to prevent post-parandial D.Also are there any other meds you can try for the ulcer that perhaps Don't cause as much D?BQ


----------



## ESB73 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to reply BQ, I appreciate it. To answer your question; the D started before I eve knew I had and ulcer. When I'm taking the med I have D when not I'm constipated. Either way I get horrible cramps that have disrupted my sleeping pattern now. I've tried 3 different ulcer meds (I have a hyper-sensitivity to medication) all with the same results. I've been taking pro-biotics as well as fiber, I just started taking a vitamin B complex. What's really killing me is that I've become afraid to eat and therefore suffering the consequences of that. I didn't take Immodium as my primary care doc told me to stay away from it as it would bind me up more. Every time I pass gass I have to go to the bathroom as I'm not sure what's coming out. Thank you for your help!!!Eric


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I can see why your PCP said to avoid the imodium. So.. biggest trouble right now is not eating right?Well... ya gotta eat... so...BUT >>> I know.. it's awful hard to do that outside of the house or at work at first. But I would try to move your larger meal of the day to when you are at home and _will be_ home for awhile.. maybe that will help you a bit. And only bring REAL safe or foods you know are easier to digest for you to work.Have you noticed a pattern with the cramping?? Does it happen only at night? Is it relieved by having a BM? etc.... Or do they just pop out of the blue without warning? Also when you say they have disrupted your sleep pattern... do you mean your day sleep or night sleep?(You are working swing shifts right? So you may do days for a cycle, then evenings & then nights and start all over again?)Hey if you are suspecting your Doc isn't helping you.... find another one. I don't care if the old one & new one are colleagues of each other or you in that you work for the same institution.*You* are the patient and must feel comfortable and also TRUST your Doc no matter what. So maybe try to find another one you can trust and may be more forth-coming with some help for you ... or at least suggestions. It's lovely isn't it that he said he didn't see why you had to miss days at work??? And then he gives you NO suggestions as to what to do to ease your symptoms... I hate to say it.... but that attitude sounds mighty familiar. (sigh)Also how long have you been on the Probiotic?? I know others have reported that it can take several weeks or a few months' true trial on them to see if they work for you. So if it hasn't been that long... try to be patient with it. (Also if your ulcer med is an antibiotic, you may not see a tremendous difference with a probiotic until you are off the antibiotics... depending which, if any, you are on.)You can try keeping a food diary to see if you notice any patterns and that may help you with picking up your caloric intake.Hope this helps and please keep reading here and post any questions you may have on any forum that seems most appropriate. (You can find the site navigator at the bottom right of the page.)Hope you feel better real soon.BQ


----------



## ESB73 (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't thank you enough for your time and helpful suggestions. Been taking the probiotics for about a month now and all the ulcer meds have been protien pump inhibitors; omemprozal was the first, nexium (had heart papitations from that one) aciphex & now zegerid. BTW, the ulcer is on the duodenum, no H-Pylori present. I am seeing another doc, not associated with my work place (I work for a hospital system). I find it funny how the doc I'm seeing now signed my FMLA but not my LOA stating that as far as he's concerned I can work at any time. He suggested I make an appointment with my therapist; I really hate to think it's all in my head. He made it sound as though my anxiety/panic disorder is my problem....Thank you again so much, your input is greatly appreciated!Eric


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm a bit confused (sorry) about which Doc did what.. but it doesn't matter. Bottom line.. if you don't like the Doc.. feel free to get another one.Well sure anxiety can play a role in IBS ... by aggravating symptoms... but truly it doesn't "cause" IBS. Sure.. go see your therapist and see what they can do to help you along as well. Might as well take all the help you can get!And sometimes when we have negative thoughts about IBS.. they can create _more_ negative thoughts. Like worrying or stressing over "Oh no! I might have D!" can actually cause anxiety which can then perhaps bring on the D. So worry over it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy. What worked for me to stop that cycle was learning to PLAN... for my gut... instead of PROJECTING fear about it. So trying to plan to prevent gut problems. Now by "planning" I mean; plan by eating (non-trigger foods) as well as possible, sleeping as well as possible, taking any supplements that may help, practicing stress management, relaxation techniques etc.When we do those things instead of project fear all the time... we end up with less symptoms sometimes.Sure the first couple times leaving the house.. yup it's hard. But just keep pushing your thoughts to be more positive. Because postive thoughts bring us more positive thoughts. I tried to turn every negative thought I had around to a positive one. It takes practice so be patient with yourself! And you will see the 2nd trip outside the house.. won't be quite as hard. Etc>> Just don't give up!BQ


----------



## ESB73 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry, my mind has been racing since the GI doc's appointment so I guess I'm a bit scatter brained. The GI doc who diagnosed the ulcer and IBS-A is the same doc I saw today who pretty much told me it was my anxiety and panic disorder causing my problems. I've been dealing with anxiety/panic disorder for nearly 10 years and never had to worry about an "embarrassing moment" ever. I've been on the Xanax for nearly 2 years (something I tried so desperately to avoid) and while it isn't the most ideal drug due to the dependance/withdraw issue, but like the stomach meds; I've pretty much tried all the anti-depressants with less then pleasant results (and they have their withdraw/dependance issues too). So it was the GI doc who signed my FMLA paperwork and is the same one now who is telling me as far as he's concerned I'm ready to go back to work anytime when I know this isn't the case as my body is telling me so. He's also the same doc who told me to see a shrink (though not as shrewdly). I got hooked up with this doctor through my work, I needed to see someone ASAP and the GI doc I usually see was booked for weeks. So I got stuck with this guy whom I didn't know from squat. My boss kind of pressured me in to seeing someone in the organization using the "since you're an employee you might get in faster" line on me. BQ, you're absolutely right; If I'm not having the D I'm worried about it (except for when I'm home or very close to a bathroom) which causes the anxiety. I've been reading these forums for a while now and some of the posts I see are very discouraging for those of use with this issue. I see some people who have been dealing with it for years, one of my closest friends has had it for years and never told anyone about it. He was always missing work, late, missed social occasions and so on. Only after I told him that I had it did he tell me about his experiences with it. Not to mention I've heard of quite a few celebrates who have it and haven't found a solution yet. I have seen a few posts where people found their solution so I'm not giving up yet, I've only known about it for less then 2 months. Whew, wow...I didn't mean to ramble on like that. I've had nobody to talk to about this, my girl friend and family don't understand what I'm going through. Walking around all day either feeling like I have to go or worried about an uncontrollable D episode is no way to live life! Thanks again for listening...er...reading. It's nice to chat with others who know. Rest assured once I find my solution I'll definitely return the favor and help out whenever I can. Eric


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well eric you can definitely talk to all of us here about it! We DO get it.So.. make an appointment with your regular GI. If ya have to wait.. ya have to wait. But you may get more help from him. It's worth a try. In the next few days see if you can increase your caloric intake to normal levels as much as you can, which will also hopefully increase your strength in the process. See if you can negociate going back to work part time for a bit til you feel stronger.There is no harm in seeing someone like a therapist to help you with the anxiety about IBS. CBT (Cognitive Behavior Therapy) has been known to help IBS'ers very much. So.. maybe a CBT therapist would be one to seek out. Heck.. there is no shame in tapping ANY resource we can to help us manage our symptoms.We also have a Hypnotherapy and CBT forum here for more info:Just click here to get there:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9Think positively and never give up hope!Keep us posted on how you are doing.BQ


----------



## RBance (May 28, 2010)

Aciphex got rid of nearly all the symptoms of IBS for me, not too expensive http://www.abconlinepharmacy.com/ns/custom...roduct2438-c-p1Good luck!


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello ESB! If I understand your posts, you had IBS-C - so more constipation and pain and then found out you had the ulcer. Your doctor started you on a PPi and THEN you started to get bad diarrhea. In the clinical literature the PPi and antacid classes can cause small bowel bacterial overgrowth and bring about horrible diarrhea. It gets worse the more you take. On the other hand, if you have an ulcer, you need to allow it to heal and also work to change your lifestyle and diet. I am not a medical professional but I am glad you are seeing a different doctor. Be your OWN best health advocate and read, read and read some more. Look for peer reviewed articles rather than #### from say "Healthy Living", not that it is a bad magazine. If I were to guess I would say you have IBS-C with SIBO. Your gut motility is probably not quite right. SIBO is tough to treat because you should not eat too many carbs or even fiber otherwise it can get worse. I have ordered from Amazon a fiber bar called ReNew Life Organic Fiber Bars. Fiber is important whether you have C or D and since you probably have some SIBO, this product will not hurt you. Now, the PPi's will make SIBO and the diarrhea worse. This is a fact. I would have your new doctor check to see if your ulcer has healed and get off the product or add an antibiotic to kill the SIBO if you have to stay on a PPi. If you can get off of it, stay away from coffee, alcohol, spiced foods and do not eat before going to bed or laying down. I understand your fear and share it. . . welcome to the world of Imodium. I see no reason why you should not take it since you are right now NOT constipated! At least know that if you get off the PPi, your diarrhea should resolve. Then you just need to find the reasons behind the IBS-A or C. If the diarrhea does not stop, you probably need a round of antibiotics to kill what has grown into the small bowel. Good luck!


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Hester, how long can it take for someone to develop bacterial overgrowth from taking a PPI? I suffered from SIBO for 2-3 years before I finally found a doctor who would treat it (I was on rifaximin twice last year), and it seems to mostly be gone (I still have a few symptoms, but they are usually milder than what I was experiencing before). Anyway, I was recently diagnosed with gastritis via a gastroscopy (same doc that treated the SIBO) and was put on omeprazole. My doc doesn't want me to stay on it longer than a few months (just long enough for the tissue to heal)... but I am concerned about the SIBO returning.Thanks,faze


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

I go to a team of GI specialists and one that was from the Cleveland Clinic. One of my docs describes the colon as the human body's compost pile. . . Hence, I think each of us is going to have an entirely unique reaction based on our natural immunities, chemical make-up, bacterial composition and diet/lifestyle. I cannot say how long it will take but your doctor is wise to beware. For me, it only took a week and my SIBO was back. I still battle it on a daily basis. Some days I win and others not so much. While on the PPi, mine did NOT get better by adding an antibiotic to the mix. Meaning my diarrhea was back and worse than ever and the AB no longer worked. It took about a month of being off the PPi/AA for my gut to settle down. I absolutely refuse to take them now. So, I pretty much avoid anything that might give me acid reflux. This includes alcohol, coffee, dairy and processed sugars. I do not eat within four hours of bedtime. I use a detox tea regularly. The Clevelend Clinic doc says if the SIBO is bad - he recommends taking a laxative. Just like you may have done for your preps. This "clean out" can actually flush the small bowel out. Then the antibiotics have a shot at working to halt the growth or use probotics to repopulate the colon with good stuff. He says we would still need a product like glutamine to heal the lining of the small bowel. Lately, I am seriously concerned about all the genetically altered grains, meats and veges in our diets. I am not alone in my belief that these genetically altered organisms harm the human body in ways we are just beginning to realize. I do feel much better staying away from anything processed including all veges and meat. Did you know in the U.S. most of our potatoes and tomatoes are altered and ALL of the soybeans? Pigs fed altered feed developed serious abnormalties in their gut IgG - the protein antibodies responsible for our immunity/autoimmunity. . . anyway, I am rambling. Watch "Patent on a Pig" on YouTube. Monsanto did not get it but it no longer matters. All the feed in the U.S. and all the soybeans belong to them and are altered. I only buy organic. PPi layperson answer: shorter is better for the PPi/AA and no one knows. If you start to get real gassy again, you can bet the SIBO is coming back. You can try the best probotic on the market in the form of sauerkraut called Bubbies from Whole Foods.


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I know exactly what you are going through. I was off work for a little over 2 months with all of this. I have also been to 4 different doctors and I finally found the best doctor. She helped me the first appointment I had. Which in a way made me mad because the other doctors had been seeing me for 2 months with NO help at all. The first GI doctor put me in Prilosec that gave me horrible D so then they changed it to another form (I can't remember the name) and that also gave me D. They didn't really help me with anything and they even acted confused when I went in. That is the main reason I searched out another Dr because it makes it worst when you go in and the Dr is confused as well. The new Dr took me off the ulcer medicine and gave me an anti-spasmodic pill. Immediately I was not in severe pain. I felt like a completely different woman







After that I started reading a lot of information on IBS and found diet and stress are the main factors in all this. So I changed my diet and I did therapy. I have been almost great for about a month and a half now. A book that I think explained a lot for me was The First Year: IBS by Heather Van Vorous. I am not saying you have to follow everything in the book but it does have a lot of information. Also I like to use natural remedies when I can so I take peppermint pill and use peppermint oil (peppermint is a natural anti-spasmodic) that really helps with the pain. I also take Zoloft because I have anxiety and panic attacks as well. I also take a pro biotic. I know it sounds like a lot of meds and that is just the short list.As far as work goes with the FMLA paperwork filled out and signed your job cannot take any action against you for missing work. It covers you for 12 weeks so make sure you keep track of the time frame and fill out more paperwork as needed. So there is one thing you should not be concerned about. As far as leaving the house. Take baby steps at first and where ever you go just always know where the restrooms are. Go to Walmart or Target something familiar where there are always plenty of restrooms and one in front and one in the back of the store. Then go from there. I know it is a lot right now but like everyone else here we are in the same boat so be patient and I know you will figure out things that help you


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

RKMO6- glad to hear of someone else who has their own "kitchen cabinet" of meds. I have tried EVERYTHING AND READ EVERYTHING. It is interesting that after three years of hell, I am finally getting a handle on it. 1. I sort of know what will cause an attack from diet to stress to other meds.2. I sort of know which of my fifty products/herbs/Rxs to choose to help me get through the day/week3. I am beginning to accept this as part of my life and not letting it RUN my life (Long meeting=imodium, Trip=organic fiber bars and fresh veges/fruits, getting gassy=start the probotic and detox tea, HCa, herbals and/or minerals, getting diarrhea=start an AB and limit diet and keep trying to stay a healthy weight and have some type of work and life. 4. Attitude is everything and when the going gets rough turn to your best support and know that you are not alone in this struggle.


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep I do have a "kitchen cabinet" of meds. There are days I take 15 herbs or prescribed meds. For the most part I know what will work and what won't for each situation. It has been a long haul but I am lucky to have great and understanding husband, family and friends. I also benefit from working for a great company that really works with me so that is a HUGE stress relief. I love this sight and I hope that I can help at least one person with their symptoms. I didn't know about this site when I was going through my MAJOR episode and I wish I would have. I made it so I can as least have more good days then bad and I am hopeful that someday they will figure something more permanent to help all of us


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Hester... and I think I may try those fiber bars you mentioned. Carbs are a big problem for me (causing bloating/distension) and, as a result, I don't eat them much and probably do not get enough fiber in my diet. I need to stop at Whole Foods today or tomorrow, so I'll see if they have them there.


----------

